# ED VISA Questions



## leisurelogix (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry, but subject is probably old, but
Q1. is a year guaranteed?
Q2. is it really possible to extend for a few more years (yes i can pay)
Q3. does one have to prove sufficient funds whilst studing
Q4. has anyone ever brought a dog with when moving to thailand? 
thanx would much appreciate if you have answeres for me


----------



## alaia (Apr 7, 2012)

I am a newbie too but I may have some info for you... do a search for retire cheap asia.. the facillitator's name is JC. Lot of info there no matter your age.. he has been there a LONG time and seems to know the waters pretty well.. ... I think that some of the schools will give you up to three years .. again search for first thai language school and others for up to 10 years depending on your course of study. 
I know you have to pay for the classes AND you have to attend.. you are tested in order to remain in the country. There is a check in every 90 days but no border runs.
I don't think there is a funds requirement as long as you meet the other things.
The school enrollment gives the paperwork and instructions for getting the visa. As long as there is not criminal issue i understand that it works. each year you have to pay the enrollment and then follow the procedure. I know it must initiate outside the country. The schools have websites. Search first thai language school... 

Dog... I understand that you can bring a dog but getting it out again is a possible issue because thailand has a problem with wiid dogs and rabies..

If you do go to the retire cheap asia site and talk to JC... tell him I sent you... 
Maybe I'll see you there.. My plan is for northern Thailand CM


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

leisurelogix said:


> Hi everyone, sorry, but subject is probably old, but
> Q1. is a year guaranteed?
> *As long as you comply with the rules, a year up to 10 years can be guaranteed!*
> Q2. is it really possible to extend for a few more years (yes i can pay)
> ...


....


----------



## Digitalwolf2017 (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree Alaia. JC on youtube -retirecheapjc will help you find his videos. 

My wife and I are subscribed and look forward to each of his videos. They cover things from cost of rent, culture, food and he sometimes interviews expats for their own experiences. Definitely a great source of info and entertainment. 

We are also amazed at how low his subscribers are for the amazing quality of information he puts out. I'm sure he would appreciate you guys subscribing to him if you don't mind. As I have said in other posts my wife and I plan on moving over to Thailand in about 5 years which will put us at 49 years old. Watching his videos are a big part of our research process.

retirecheapjc - YouTube


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

leisurelogix said:


> has anyone ever brought a dog with when moving to thailand?


Bringing the dog in should be no problem but you need to investigate:
1. The animal export requirements for the country you are now in
2. The requirements for the specific airline you will be travelling on
3. The animal entry requirements for Thailand 
... to make sure you have the correct inspections, paperwork, correct container, etc etc. Google is your friend for all of the above .... start by googling on "importing pet to thailand".

If you don't have time or are no good with red-tape then you can get an animal transport company to do all this for you ... but you will certainly pay for the
convenience. 

As noted by another, getting the dog out will not be so easy (depending on where you are taking it to) due to rabies and other diseases endemic in Thailand


----------

